# Pet hates



## walkerscrisps

Does anyone have any pet hates that their parents used to say to them when they were younger?


One of mine was "I'm not impressed"
:grr: i cannot STAND when people say that. 

my mum said it to me when i was younger and all i remember saying is 
"i really couldn't care less if you're not impressed, i wasn't trying to impress you"
my dad hit me pretty hard after i said it, lol. however i think it worked cause she never said it again.


----------



## Nic1107

"Stop being so dramatic/histrionic/etc.!"

I wasn't an over-dramatic kid, but it seemed anytime I was upset about something my mom told me to quit being a drama queen! grrrrr That made me _so_ much more upset than I already was!


----------



## tasha41

^ I'm with her! My mom says "aren't you being a bit dramatic?" to me and it drives me nuts! I am not whatsoever, lol. Then to other people she makes comments like I don't complain enough when I am injured/sick :dohh:


----------



## leeanne

"If your friends jumped off a cliff, would you?"

This was said when the few times I told her "my friends are allowed to do such and such."


----------



## Vickie

"do you know how many starving children there are in the world" when I refused to eat something. And yes I've said that to my one year old :blush: :rofl:


----------



## leeanne

^ I say that often to my 6 and 7 year old. :rofl:


----------



## tasha41

^ my parents say that to me still


----------



## helen1234

money doesnt grow on tree's, although i do say this to rosie.:blush:

and school are the best days of your life... yer righto :rofl:


----------



## mandy81

If I was climbing on a wall or running around mad my mum used to say "you'll not be happy til you hurt yourself" how the bloody hell would I be happy after falling and hurting myself lol xx

I would never say that to my kids as I hate it soooo much lol x


----------



## helen1234

you'll have someones eye out with that :rofl: 

or 'it'll all end in tears' :rofl:classic


----------



## leeanne

"Don't wish your childhood away."

Isn't it bloody true though? 

Remember as a kid you couldn't wait until this age, or this age? Then you got there and got older and wish you could go back as those years were a hell of a lot easier than now.


----------



## lesleyann

mine was 

"if your dont stop crying ill give you something to cry for"

like duh if im crying theres a reason :dohh: normally for being shouted at for doing something wrong but i hate hate hate being shouted out even now ill still cry :dohh:


----------



## mummysangels

'it'll end in tears' - i agree that's definitely a classic!
Also.. being called by your whole name! Definitely one when you know you've done something wrong! :)


----------



## DizzyMoo

Omg just reading this has sooooooo made me laugh & i really needed it thanks girls I can honestly say my mum said all those, still does on occasion along with :

"mind your manners" 

"don't raise your voice at me lady jayne" or anything followed by " lady jayne "

" you're pushing your luck lyndsey-anne " defo knew i was in shit with the full name.

This isn't what she said but it really does deserve a seat here ... I soooooo used to hate when i was younger my mum just licking her finger or cuff with her tongue to wipe me, on my head or round my mouth. I seriously hate people who do this & vowed never to do it with josh..so far i think so good lol


----------



## cooney

Sorry to but in! I Lurk in this forum far too often but I really like this topic. Mind if I join? 

One of my worst is "I'm ashamed of you." That one always hurt. I could understand her being upset or embarrassed of me but I still don't think a parent ever has a right to be ashamed of their kid for common childhood errors. 

haha the dramatic one I got a lot. I was a very dramatic kid. Still them saying it didn't make what I was upset about any less real. Just because they thought it was small didn't make things any more small for me. 

My mom grew up in Liberia in Africa so the whole "there are starving kids in Africa" hit much closer to home in our family. To this day my mom hardly throws ANYTHING away. 

As for not wishing your childhood away, I got that SO MANY TIMES that I never wanted to grow up. My mom would say "Don't you want to be potty-trained like a big girl?" and I would say "No grandma says to be a kid for as long as you can" My mom tells me horror stories about me crying on my birthdays and never wanting to do anything mature because I didn't want to grow up. So It works both ways. 

I would definitely say I miss being a little child but I don't miss being a school-aged kid or adolescent. Those were the worst. I'm glad it seems some of you had a good time in school but I would rather shoot my own foot off than go through that again. I think the best time of my life so far is right now. Either that or being a little child. I remember loving my imagination. I could play in it by myself for hours and live the greatest adventures ever told. I still have a vivid imagination but it's much more mature now.


----------



## Zipp

If I had a grumpy, cheeky face .... if the wind changes it'll stick like that.

Should have said "oh that's what happened to you then! Except i don' think it would have went down that well. x


----------



## tinybutterfly

leeanne said:


> "If your friends jumped off a cliff, would you?"
> 
> This was said when the few times I told her "my friends are allowed to do such and such."

mine used to say that all the time as well, i always told them it was so unfair
to use it bc jumping off a cliff would end my life, going to a party wouldn't


----------



## xCorkettex

Being called 'Shitfer' by my stepdad.......meaning sh* for brains :( although il say it now merely out of hearing for years.....i must stop though.


----------



## sabby52

DizzyMoo said:


> Omg just reading this has sooooooo made me laugh & i really needed it thanks girls I can honestly say my mum said all those, still does on occasion along with :
> 
> "mind your manners"
> 
> "don't raise your voice at me lady jayne" or anything followed by " lady jayne "
> 
> " you're pushing your luck lyndsey-anne " defo knew i was in shit with the full name.
> 
> This isn't what she said but it really does deserve a seat here ... I soooooo used to hate when i was younger my mum just licking her finger or cuff with her tongue to wipe me, on my head or round my mouth. I seriously hate people who do this & vowed never to do it with josh..so far i think so good lol


I remember when I was younger I used to be so confused with "lady jayne" I used to think to myself why is she calling me Jayne ?? why ???


----------



## sabby52

my fave. has to be "I dont want to hear a word from you " followed by "what happened??" when you open your mouth to answer you're told " I told you I didnt want to hear a word from you " !!!!! WTF you just asked me question !!!!


----------



## blaze777

"I'm not angry, I'm just disappointed" OMG how many times I heard this. I can't stand it now!!


----------



## sarah0108

okay this isnt really a comment i used to here, it was just something that really bugged me...

if me and my brother had been fighting/arguing and sent upstairs and told to 'get up stairs i dont wanna see or hear any thing from you BOTH all night!' then 20mins later get shouted down stairs to come and do the pots/tidy up our things :dohh: then my mum would always start talking to us like nothing had happened..i mean wtf?! x


----------



## hopeandpray

sabby52 said:


> DizzyMoo said:
> 
> 
> Omg just reading this has sooooooo made me laugh & i really needed it thanks girls I can honestly say my mum said all those, still does on occasion along with :
> 
> "mind your manners"
> 
> "don't raise your voice at me lady jayne" or anything followed by " lady jayne "
> 
> " you're pushing your luck lyndsey-anne " defo knew i was in shit with the full name.
> 
> This isn't what she said but it really does deserve a seat here ... I soooooo used to hate when i was younger my mum just licking her finger or cuff with her tongue to wipe me, on my head or round my mouth. I seriously hate people who do this & vowed never to do it with josh..so far i think so good lol
> 
> 
> I remember when I was younger I used to be so confused with "lady jayne" I used to think to myself why is she calling me Jayne ?? why ???Click to expand...

my uncle called me lady jane so much that when i was about 1 in my buggy in a shoe store the sales lady asked my name and i told her it was lady jane :dohh:


----------



## &#9825;Newt&#9825;

I got "you'll thank me when your older" - yeah well I didn't :(


----------



## morri

I havent had a nockname basically(ok when i was like 7 I had one ) so the full name would apply to me xD

anyway I knew my mother was pissed off because she had a real scary vibe to her voice(not being louder than normal but that vibe) 

anyway I hate if anybody uses either sarcasm(I have a very bad sarcasm detector) 
or phrases 'oh you room looks niely tidied up, and 80 % of the time I wouldnt be sure whether that was meant seriously or whether it was sarcasm.


----------



## Windmills

'You'll thank me for this when you grow up' is the worst.. I have to say, I'm still not particularly grateful for all the times my Mum grounded me after saying that :lol:


----------



## nightkd

"You're so obnoxious!!" I was like..3/4 and had no clue what she meant...still don't because I wasn't being obnoxious when she said it!! :lol:


----------



## Gifties

"Just wait until your dad gets home". I loved that one, I knew when dad got home he'd do nothing, mum was the one that dished out the tellings off and smacks!


----------

